# Condensate pump



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Good quality - fair price there will be about 15' of head on the line. Whatcha think?


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

No attachment?


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

umm, no no...I meant what brand / mdl# do you all like.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I like the Liberty LCU-20S
Good for 20' head.

http://www.libertypumps.com/Data/SalesLiterature/LCUweb.pdf


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

This one 
http://www.diversitech.com/prod/condensate_pump.php


----------

